
AT&T, Dish, Comcast all raising cable TV rates to counter cord-cutting - howard941
https://www.dallasnews.com/business/att/2019/01/04/att-dish-comcast-raising-cable-tv-rates-counter-cord-cutting
======
_Schizotypy
I don't understand this logic "people are leaving our service so lets charge
more for it" what? Doesn't that make MORE people want to leave?

